# : شروط التلمذة الحقيقية



## brethren p (15 يوليو 2010)

ذكر الرب يسوع عشرة شروط أو مبادئ للتلمذة، وهي:
*1.	إنكار النفس:* قال الرب يسوع لتلاميذه: «إن أراد أحد أن يأتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعني» (متى 24:16) وكما قال ״ه.أ. ايفان هوبكنز״: "يطلب المسيح اليوم، كما كان يطلب دائماً، لا جماهير تتبعه بغير هدى، بل أفراداً من الرجال والنساء يتبعونه عن ثقة وإدراك مستعدين لأن يسيروا في طريق إنكار النفس الذي سار فيه هو من قبلهم". فتكون نفسي نكرة, وأقول مع الرسول بولس: «مع المسيح صُلبت فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فيّ، فما أحياه الآن فى الجسد فإنما أحياه فى الإيمان، إيمان ابن الله الذي أحبني وأسلم نفسه لأجلي» (غلاطية 20:2). وعندما أنكر نفسي فلا أكون أنا الذي أدور في فلك ذاتي، بل الرب هو مركز ومحور حياتي وعندها أستطيع أن أكمل ما قاله الرسول بولس أيضاً: «ولكنني لست أحتسب لشئ ولا نفسي ثـمينة عندي حتى أتمم بفرح سعيي والخدمة التي أخذتها من الرب يسوع» (أعمال 24:20).

هناك آلاف أسقطهم الفشل في الحياة الروحية، ولكن هناك عشرات الآلاف أسقطهم النجاح، لأن صاعد السلم يرفع عينيه إلى فوق وهو يصعد، لكنه ما أن يبلغ القمة ويقف على رأس السلم حتى تتحول نظرته إلى أسفل مأخوذاً بالإعجاب بالنفس والعظمة والكبرياء وخيلاء النفس، وهنا نقطة الانحدار". 
*2.	محبه قصوى للمسيح*: «وكان جموع كثيرة سائرين معه فالتفت وقال لهم: إن كان أحد يأتي إلىّ ولا يبغض أباه وأمه وامرأته وأولاده وإخوته وأخواته حتى نفسه أيضا، فلا يقدر أن يكون لي تلميذا» (لوقا 25:14‚26). وهناك على الأقل معنيين في أن أبغض هؤلاء السبعة (أبي وأمي وامرأتي وأولادي وإخوتي وأخواتي حتى نفسي) لأكون تلميذاً للمسيح:
أ‌-	أن تكون محبتي للمسيح قوية لدرجة أنه إذا قورنت محبتي له مع محبتي لكل حبيب آخر، تكون محبتي له محبة حقيقية إيجابية (+) وتكون محبتي لكل من أحب بغضة أي محبة بالسالب (-).
ب‌-	عندما أحب الرب محبة قصوى ستبدو تصرفاتي أحياناً وكأني أبغض الكل مع كوني في الواقع أحبهم، فماذا يقول الناس وكل من يرى إبراهيم وهو ذاهب ليذبح ابنه اسحق ويحرقه (تكوين 22)! سيقولون: إن إبراهيم يبغض إسحاق، مع أن الرب قال له: «ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبه اسحق», فبالطبع هو يحبه، ولكن بالمقارنة بحبه للرب تصرَّف وكأنه يبغضه! كما كُتب عن لاوي: «قال عن أبيه وأمه: لم أرهما وبإخوته لم يعترف وأولاده لم يعرف بل حفظوا كلامك وصانوا عهدك» (تثنية 9:33) أنظر (خروج 26:32-28).
3*.	حمل الصليب*: «ومن لا يحمل صليبه فلا يقدر أن يكون لي تلميذا» (لوقا 27:14)، وفى حمل الصليب قبول للألم لأجل المسيح حتى الموت, تذكر ما ذُكر عما أحتمله الرسول بولس لأجل الرب يسوع, «أهم خدام المسيح؟ أقول كمختل العقل: فأنا أفضل. فى الأتعاب أكثر. فى الضربات أوفر. فى السجون أكثر. فى الميتات مرارا كثيرة. من اليهود خمس مرات قبلت أربعين جلدة إلا واحدة. ثلاث مرات ضُربت بالعصي. مرة رُجمت. ثلاث مرات انكسرت بي السفينة. ليلا ونهارا قضيت فى العمق. بأسفار مرارا كثيرة. بأخطار سيول. بأخطار لصوص. بأخطار من جنسي. بأخطار من الأمم. بأخطار فى المدينة. بأخطار فى البرية. بأخطار فى البحر. بأخطار من إخوة كذبة. فى تعب وكد. فى أسهار مرارا كثيرة. فى جوع وعطش. فى أصوام مرارا كثيرة. فى برد وعري. عدا ما هو دون ذلك التراكم على كل يوم. الاهتمام بجميع الكنائس. من يضعف وأنا لا أضعف؟ من يعثر وأنا لا ألتهب؟ إن كان يجب الافتخار، فسأفتخر بأمور ضعفي. الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي هو مبارك إلى الأبد، يعلم أني لست أكذب. فى دمشق والي الحارث الملك كان يحرس مدينة الدمشقيين يريد أن يمسكني، فتدليت من طاقة فى زنبيل من السور، ونجوت من يديه» (2كورنثوس 23:11-33).
*4.	تبعية قلبية للرب*: «ومن لا يأتي ورائي فلا يقدر أن يكون لي تلميذا» (لوقا 27:14) فيجب أن يميز التلميذ صوت الرب ويتبعه «إن كان أحد يخدمني فليتبعني وحيث أكون أنا هناك أيضا يكون خادمي. وإن كان أحد يخدمني يكرمه الآب» (يوحنا 26:12).
*5.	ترك جميع الأموال:* « كل واحد منكم لا يترك جميع أمواله لا يقدر أن يكون لي تلميذا» (لوقا 33:14) لم يقل الرب يبغض أمواله، ولم يقل بعض أمواله، ولم يقل بعضكم، لكنه قال صراحةً: «كل واحد منكم لا يترك جميع أمواله لا يقدر أن يكون لي تلميذا». ولقد طبق زكا هذا الشرط حرفياً: «فوقف زكا وقال للرب: ها أنا يا رب أعطي نصف أموالي للمساكين وإن كنت قد وشيت بأحد أرد أربعة أضعاف» (لوقا 8:19) وطبقه أيضاً ״القديس انطونيوس״ وأيضاً ״تشارلس استاد״ المرسل الشهير. وبالرغم من أني أعلم أن هذا الشرط صعب جداً، لكنه هام، ومن الواجب أن نقبله كما هو دون محاولة من التقليل منه. فأي أموال تأتي للتلميذ الحقيقي هي جميعها، وفعلاً ليس كلاماً، هي جميعها ملك للرب بالتمام ... كلها وليس عشورها فقط. بالطبع كل مؤمن يقدم العشور للرب ولكن على كل تلميذ حقيقي أن يترك حرفياً جميع أمواله للرب، كما قال الرب هنا. وليس هذا مجرد رأي للكاتب يمكن للتلميذ قبوله أو رفضه, وإن كان بالطبع ليس على كل تلميذ أن يترك عمله ويبقى بدون عمل وبدون رأس مال لهذا العمل، ولكن عليه وهو يعمل أن يدرك تماماً أن كل ماله هو ملكُ بالكامل للرب ويطيع الرب في التصرف في كل ما يقوله له السيد بخصوص هذا المال في المكان والوقت الذي يختاره الرب. فما أجمل ما قاله ״جيم إليوت״: "ليس غبياً من يعطي ما لا يستطيع أن يحتفظ به ليربح ما لا يستطيع أن يفقده". ليكن شعار التلميذ الحقيقي ما قاله ״غروفس״: "أعمل بقوة، استهلك قليلا، أعط كثيراً، وكل ذلك لأجل المسيح" وما قاله ״وسلي״: "لقد منع الرب يسوع اكتناز الكنوز على الأرض كما منع القتل والزنى". ألم يقل الرب: «لا تكنزوا لكم كنوزا على الأرض حيث يفسد السوس والصدأ وحيث ينقب السارقون ويسرقون. بل اكنزوا لكم كنوزا فى السماء حيث لا يفسد سوس ولا صدأ وحيث لا ينقب سارقون ولا يسرقون لأنه حيث يكون كنزك هناك يكون قلبك أيضا» (متى 19:6-21) وقال أيضاً: «يعوزك أيضا شيء. بع كل ما لك ووزع على الفقراء فيكون لك كنز فى السماء وتعال اتبعني» (لوقا 22:18) هكذا فعل ״أنطوني نورس غروفس״ وزوجته، وهما من رواد المرسلين إلى بغداد بالعراق، إذ أدركا أن عليهما أن لا يكنزا كنوزاً على الأرض، فكرسا كامل دخلهما الكبير جداً لخدمة الرب.
ولن أنسى أبداً يوم أن زارني منذ أعوام قليلة ״كيجيل جرباخ״ وهو أخ متواضع جداً من الإخوة الجدعونيين الذين يوزعون الكتاب المقدس المجاني في العالم كله، آه .. كم كانت تأثيراته قوية داخلي رغم كلماته القليلة الهادئة, يومها قلت لنفسي إن وراء هذا الأخ سر عظيم، فمسحة الروح القدس في حياته وكلماته كانت واضحة جداً, وبعد عدة أشهر من زيارته وجدت صورته في المجلة الدورية للجدعونيين في العالم وقرأت كيف أنه كان مليونيراً وأن صوت الرب له كان قبل انهيار الاتحاد السوڤيتي السابق بشهور قليلة أن يبيع كل شيء ويذهب إلى روسيا، فأطاع الرب وذهب إلى روسيا، وحالما انهار الاتحاد السوڤيتي وسُمح بدخول الكتاب المقدس, استخدم ״كيجل جرباخ״ ملايين الدولارات، التي كانت ثمناً لعدة شركات للتنقيب عن النفط كان يمتلكها في نيويورك، في عمل عشرات المطابع وشراء مئات العربات والمقطورات لتحمل ملايين الكتب المقدسة لعدد كبير من دول الاتحاد السوڤيتي السابق ودول أوربا الشرقية. بحق إنه تلميذ حقيقي نفذ تلك الوصية عملياً وحرفياً, فلا غرابة في أن الرب يمتعه بتلك المسحة وهذه القوة.
*6. الثبات في الكلمة*: «إنكم إن ثبتم فى كلامي فبالحقيقة تكونون تلاميذي» (يوحنا 8 :31) والثبات في الكلمة لا يعني فقط دراسة كلمة الله في الكتاب المقدس دراسة دقيقة، ولكن أيضاً العيشة حسب المكتوب «ليت طرقي تثبت فى حفظ فرائضك» (مزمور5:119).
*7. محبه لكل تلاميذ المسيح: *«بهذا يعرف الجميع أنكم تلاميذي: إن كان لكم حب بعضا لبعض» (يوحنا 35:13). التلميذ الحقيقي يدرك أنه في السماء لن تكن هناك طوائف أو أسماء هيئات وضعها البشر أياً كانت شهرتها أو تأثيرها. فبالرغم من انتمائه لكنيسة محلية، لكن عليه أن يتحرر داخلياً تماماً من اتباع البشر. وعليه أن يحب تلاميذ الرب يسوع من كل كنيسة وطائفة ودولة وجنس ولون في كل العالم, يحبهم بطريقة عملية ويساعدهم في كل ما يمجد الرب يسوع، فتظهر فيه العلامة المميزة لكل تلميذ للمسيح في أنه يحب كل تلاميذ الرب.
*8.	الثبات في المسيح*: «إن ثبتم فىَّ وثبت كلامي فيكم ... فتكونون تلاميذي» (يوحنا 7:15‚8) ومن معاني الثبات فى المسيح:
‌أ)	العشرة والشركة العميقة معه: «اثبتوا فىَّ وأنا فيكم. كما أن الغصن لا يقدر أن يأتي بثمر من ذاته إن لم يثبت فى الكرمة كذلك أنتم أيضا إن لم تثبتوا فيَّ». (يوحنا 4:15). كتب ״أندرو موري״ في كتابه (حياة التسليم الكامل): "لقد سمعت عن كرمة في مدينة لندن كانت أحياناً تحمل آلافا من العناقيد مما أثار دهشة الناس هناك، وبعد البحث اكتشفوا أخيراً السر، لقد مدت هذه الكرمة جذورها حتى إلى نهر قريب استمدت منه الماء والغذاء الوفير، وقد قامت الكرمة بعمل اللازم بعد هذا وكان على الأغصان أن تعتمد عليها وتقبل منها ما فعلته من أجلها".
‌ب)	الاعتماد الكامل والدائم عليه: «أنا الكرمة وأنتم الأغصان. الذي يثبت فىَّ وأنا فيه هذا يأتي بثمر كثير لأنكم بدوني لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئا» (يوحنا 5:15).
‌ج)	حفظ وصاياه: «إن حفظتم وصاياي تثبتون فى محبتي كما أني أنا قد حفظت وصايا أبي وأثبت فى محبته» (يوحنا 10:15).
*9.	تعلم فن الصلاة المستجاب*ة: «تطلبون ما تريدون (وليس ما يريد الرب، فالتلميذ الحقيقي صارت إرادته هي نفس إرادة المسيح) فيكون لكم .. فتكونون تلاميذي» (يوحنا 7:15‚8).
*10.	الإتيان بثمر:* «بهذا يتمجد أبى أن تأتوا بثمر كثير فتكونون تلاميذي» (يوحنا 8:15) ومن أهم أنواع الثمر: ربح الآخرين للمسيح. فكما أن ثمر الحنطة حنطة وثمر البرتقال برتقال، هكذا ثمر المؤمن مؤمن يربحه للرب


----------



## النهيسى (15 يوليو 2010)

التلمذة وشروطها موضوع جميل شكرا الرب معاكم​


----------

